# has anyone bought this kit?



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Is the "cheesemaker's pantry" from hoegger's a good deal to get me startedagain? It doesn't really say how much of anything is in the kit. I can't buy rennet around here anymore and it's been many years since I last made any cheese.

http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/home.php?cat=39


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

YES :biggrin I bought it when I first started making cheese! I love the ss skimmer and use it all the time. You really do need all that stuff, so it is a great deal. Mary Jane's book is great.

Christy


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok good. I have a few other things I wanted at Hoegger's too. Thanks!


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

So, another question about this kit. Do you need to purchase anything else thats not already included? Or is this pretty much all you will need to get started?

I know NOTHING about making cheese! :nooo


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

The only thing you need to buy is Coarse Kosher Salt (non Iodized). You can buy it at the grocery store, it is the same as cheese salt.

If you know nothing about making cheese you will love this kit :biggrin

Christy


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Terri-Lynn (Nov 7, 2007)

My kit is on the way. I can't wait, I need to use up some of my milk!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

You are going to *love* the book that comes in that kit!


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

That looks like it'll get you started! Have fun!
Susie


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

One day when I was at my farmers market booth selling Soap, a lady came up and told me she had this friend who one day told her she'ld authord a book years ago, and wanted to know if I knew of it as it was still in print? It just Blew her mind she said that her good friend was an author. Her friend was "Mary jane Toth" I said Sure everybody Knows That booK Goats produce too right? Her eyes about Bulged out of her head. lol!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Neat, that little tiny book is packed with a lot of good useful information


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

SherrieC said:


> I said Sure everybody Knows That booK Dogs produce too right? Her eyes about Bulged out of her head. lol!


 he he, dogs?! 
My dogs only seem to produce one thing, she's a pretty good author if she can write a book about that!! ( Just jokin with ya sherriec! I find humor in the silliest things)

seriously that is a good book!!

Susie


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh Haha I see there's some little elf stirring up some fun with word switching!

ha ha,! 
I was just thinking that I wish I could sell some of the Mud that my frogling produces, as well as what my dogs produce too....

Happy day!

Susie


----------

